# Best Computer Magazine



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello,

I'm thinking of subscribing to a computer magazine. Over last weekend, I got some PC Magazine and PC World issues, and so far PC World is the winner outright IMHO, but I was wondering what everyone here thought.

Opinions?

~Simon


----------



## Cowboy1 (Jun 28, 2007)

PC world gets my vote.


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Anybody else?


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I've never tried PC World, but I just might out of curiousity. I used to subscribe to PC magazine but it got stale after a while. The good thing is that I found about TSG in one of their articles a long time ago.


----------



## ynottech (Jul 4, 2007)

There are alot of online mags now this way is a good way to get to the items that you need fast.


----------



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

PC User i find is a pretty good help in my opinion. I might try PC world though.


----------



## cfhpantera (Jul 16, 2004)

If your a beginner and just want something to read PC World is fine. If you have a lot of advanced knowledge PC World is like reading what your brain soaked up years ago. 
I often find myself disagreeing with a lot of their advice though.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

CPU is the best.
http://www.computerpoweruser.com/


----------



## nod32 (Jul 16, 2007)

None of them are good. Did you know that most of the reviews are influenced by how much a company pays in advertising fees?

If Dell makes a poor quality LCD but pays a lot in advertising fees, the reviewer will work the article in such a way to make the product a "must buy!!!".


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I guess you've never read CPU. They have very little advertising so as not to be influenced by the money.

Was it necessary to revive an old thread just to make a senseless comment?


----------



## nod32 (Jul 16, 2007)

These threads are here so people can voice their opinions. I would think someone who has over 5,000 posts would understand that.

Are you upset because someone provided a response different than your...

"CPU is the best.
http://www.computerpoweruser.com/"

For whatever reasons why dungeonguard wants to subscribe to a magazine he should at least know that many of the articles are strongly influenced by advertising fees. Who knows, maybe that may be change his mind in buying a subscription or encourage him to look elsewhere to get his information.

Whether CPU is the best&#8230;that's your opinion DoubleHelix. Just don't get all bent out of shape when someone also offers their opinion.


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Depends mostly what your interests in the field are.
For general info PC World is good. More indepth info on the technical aspects of this subject CPU would suffice.
For entertainment I like Phrack Magazine.


----------



## hopsing47 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've been a subscriber with PC World since the late 90's. Does this suggest PC World is really THAT good? Such might be ones' first impression. I wouldn't put it quite that way. What I've discovered over this period of roughly 8 years as a subscriber is-- there will usually be 1 or 2 issues during any given year that has a little tidbit that is quite valuable relative to something I was working on, contemplating a purchase, or whatever. This one little gem, this one single nugget of info, totally pays your subscription fee for the whole year, even if all the other 11 issues were nothing but useless paper to line the bottom of your bird cage. $19.97 for 12 issues, even for just that ONE issue that bails one out of a jam, is very cheap. And this year, because I did not renew on time, they sent me a late renewal offer, with the price chopped down to $12.00 for the next 12 issues, so I decided what the heck, I'll sign up again. One buck per issue is insanely cheap in this era of inflated money.

But I do tend to agree with poster "cfhpantera" that there is room to argue with some of the views and opinions you'll find in PC World, but considering we all have our own mind with which to think, I guess that is to be expected. Also, PC World, when I started reading it, usually had 500 pages between the front and back covers. It's now down to approximately 130-160 pages per issue, merely a skeleton of its former self.

Perhaps most important for me is PC World has remained primarily targeted towards HOME USERS. As far as I could see, from the publications one finds at bookstores or grocery store magazine racks, PC World is the only major mag left that has remained focused on the home computer user. Everyone else has gone off chasing the big bucks associated with the world of business computing. PC Magazine definitely did this. Such is why I dropped them several years ago, after having been a subscriber for several years. I always liked the editorials from Big Jim Seymoure.

Bottom line....... Can one get burned spending $19.97 for a year of PC World. Not hardly. Will you love every issue? I don't. But keep your eye out for that little gold nugget. One will turn up when you least expect it..


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like Maximum PC the best but also subscribe to PC World and it is good too.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

PC world is pretty good actually.


----------



## greytdaddy (Mar 12, 2007)

I enjoy PC World. I used to read PC magazine until they started reviewing automobiles, cameras, portable navigation devices, televisions, etc. If I wanted to read about these things I would read Car and Driver, Popular Photography, Stereo Review, etc. PC Magazine is getting farther and farther away from computers.

Gary


----------



## jeck (Mar 28, 2007)

I would say PC World without a doubt. I have been a loyal subscriber for nearly 15 years. PC Magazine is pretty good also but PC World is better.

It has great relevant articles. Good hardware and software reviews, A section on Windows Tips and tricks, great editorials from their knowledgeable staff and they are one of the most respected (by PC professionals) PC magazines on the news stand today.

I realize I sound kind of bias on this subject but trust me, I get no kick-back from these people. I just feel very strongly about their magazine.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

dungeonguard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking of subscribing to a computer magazine. Over last weekend, I got some PC Magazine and PC World issues, and so far PC World is the winner outright IMHO, but I was wondering what everyone here thought.
> 
> ...


And this is a review?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go for PC Magazine, is what I recommend. Also, you can try Smart Computing or PC World. If you live around the Greater Vancouver, HUB: Digital Living is a good free alternative.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree with an earlier post that PC World is the source of occasional "nuggets" of info, particularly for home user. It is a useful option among resources, including this forum one might add.


----------



## tlcbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

My favorite magazine is "Smart Computing in Plain English". This is a great magazine especially for people who are not so computer savvy or familiar with all the computer technical jargon. Although I have let my subscription lapse because I don't have a lot of time to read through magazines, I have kept a lot of the back issues from my previous subscription because they have lots of helpful information in them. If you are a subscriber, you can even access their database of topics which is sometimes helpful in troubleshooting or even doing comparisons on certain products.


----------

